# Body support - whats the best way?



## LewisT (Jan 3, 2010)

Hello all.
Looking for your opinions on how best to support the body of my ’67 once separated from the frame. I will be replacing both the inner and outer rockers (on both sides), partial left front floor brace and rear floor brace. I will not be using a rotisserie. I will be welding in cross braces and taking measurements before I start any of this. So my questions: (1) because I cannot simply rest the body on its rockers as I will be replacing these, what is the best way to support the body given I will not be using a rotisserie? OR (2) instead of removing the body from the frame, how hard would it be to replace the inner and outer rockers while the body sits on the frame and then remove it from the frame to complete the braces and the floors? 

thanks for all your advice in advance.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

I would do the rockers while it is on the frame, and the rotisserie makes it nicer to work on it, it isnt the only way to do it. Some things you can only do with the body supported on the frame or just like the frame, and that is rockers, quarters, and the pieces that tie it all together.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I need to do inner rocker work on my 66, and was thinking, why can't you jack the body up, then put 4X4s, 6X6s or 8X8s, whatever, on the frame rails. Just get enough clearance to get in there and work. It's easier on a rotisserie, but don't want to do a whole frame off and don't have one.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I think Mitch used the seatbelt mounts and some chain and his forklift (you could use an engine hoist) and picked his up that way. From inside the car. You could then use 4x4's and jackstands and get to whatever part you wanted to. We just did a '67, and used jacks and steel I beams. It worked, but it got hairy a few times. Body's back on the chassis now, waiting for paint. Go slow, get help, and use caution. Things can slide, slip, and bad things can happen. Save the beer until afterwards!!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I can't imagine attempting inners with the body on the frame. There isn't much room to work and the inner is sandwiched behind the braces. Also, the floor pan is sandwiched between the outer and inner panels, so you can't just cut the rockers out or you lose the pan lip. In the absence of a roto, I would put the body on STRONG wooden cribbing under the front body mounts and the brace over the rear axle. Those locations will leave the entire rocker area free of obstructions. The body IS going to want to sag, so install all the support bracing before lifting it off the frame. I only used door opening braces and it wasn't enough. I should've built an X brace from side to side at the door latch area to prevent spreading too. Are you planning to replace the entire outer rocker, or section it ?? Look in the link in my sig for what is involved with a complete replacement. It is a LOT of work at the kick panel area as the outer rocker is integrated between multiple layers of metal and internal bracing. 
If the floor needs a lot of repair, consider the one piece replacement with all the bracing attached. It's a nice piece and eliminates a lot of piece work welding.
Good luck.......


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

just do one side at a time and the other side will help hold everything together and leave you with something to help hold the car up. it also gives you a good side to pull measurements from as you go. once you have the inner and outer rockers replaced you can let it sit on them while you replace the braces.


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

Not sure if this is the best way, but it's cheap as hell and quite strong.

Notice: 
The 2x4 are on their sides and BOLTED into the body using the original body bolts back into where they belong. 

The wood disperses the weight evenly onto the cinder blocks.

The cinder blocks are on their sides (holes facing up and down); the strongest position possible.





The body is at a body shop while I'm working on the frame, engine, suspension, brakes, etc. It's been a year and 1/2 and still going strong.


----------

